

The NSA's next move: silencing university professors? - ghosh
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/10/nsa-matthew-green-takedown-blog-post-johns-hopkins

======
hannibal5
We are in very bad place when people and organizations start self censoring
their content just to be sure.

~~~
ghosh
agreed

